# Supresor de sonido en discoteca?



## randall (Ene 21, 2009)

hola amigos del foro, estoy trabajando en una discoteca y los vecinos de esta se han quejado por el ruido q causamos los fines de semana, dado este problema me han comentado que existen como especies de antenas las cuales no dejan que el ruido salga del local si no que lo regresan o algo asi por el estilo, el fin de estas es q no dejen salir el ruido del local.

que saben ustedes de esto?
hay alguna otra forma de hacer lo q necesito, q no sea bajarle el volumen jajajaja.


gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2009)

Hasta donde sé, la unica forma de hacerlo y que sea medianamente económica, es instalar amortiguamiento acústico en paredes y techos (y puertas y ventanas y etc, etc). El unico problema con esto es que para hacerlo bien...
1) Hace falta medir el nivel de sonido en el exterior de la sala.
2) Hace falta saber come se mide y como se corrige.
3) Hace falta conseguir los materiales necesarios (que además deben ser ignífugos y otras yerbas)

En fin, hay que contratar un especialista...

Saludos!

PD: Eso de las antenas....me suena raro (antenas en frecuancias de audio...psssssss).


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 21, 2009)

No son antenas... son equipos compuestos de microfonos y altavoces que captan el sonido y lo devuelven en forma invertida, se le conoce como cancelacion de ruido y algunos audifonos avanzados ya lo traen para que la persona no escuche los ruidos en la calle

El sistema se basa en el efecto de que 2 señales del mismo nivel pero con polaridad invertida se cancelan entre si, nunca lo he implementado pero creo que una manera practica deberia ser con un amplificador tipico y conectar las bocinas en forma invertida... desafortunadamente esto es mas facil decirlo que hacerlo por que tienes que encontrar la posicion adecuada de las bocinas si no quieres terminar con la musica a menor nivel

Ademas de que hay otros errores en la implementacion que te digo... al solo usar un amplificador en teoria solo estarias cancelando el ruido producido por la musica sin hacer nada al respecto en cuanto al ruido generado por la gente, tambien me imagino que van a influir cosas como distorciones creadas por las paredes, tiempos de viaje del sonido en los distintos materiales y cosas asi, pero es un inicio que puedes probar rapidamente y ver si da resultados... 

Un sistema muy profesional incluye microprocesadores que estan analizando el medio y definiendo que cancelan y que no, en este link puedes ver mas al respecto de como funciona.... 

http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/LSED/2003-04/0.CAR/INDEX.html


----------



## randall (Ene 21, 2009)

ok compañero, muchas gracias por la respuesta, voy a mirar a ver q puedo hacer.


----------



## santiago (Ene 22, 2009)

muchos autos traen este sistema de cancelacion de ruido, mas para el sonido del motor que que el del entorno

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 22, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No son antenas... son equipos compuestos de microfonos y altavoces que captan el sonido y lo devuelven en forma invertida, se le conoce como cancelacion de ruido y algunos audifonos avanzados ya lo traen para que la persona no escuche los ruidos en la calle
> 
> El sistema se basa en el efecto de que 2 señales del mismo nivel pero con polaridad invertida se cancelan entre si, nunca lo he implementado pero creo que una manera practica deberia ser con un amplificador tipico y conectar las bocinas en forma invertida... desafortunadamente esto es mas facil decirlo que hacerlo por que tienes que encontrar la posicion adecuada de las bocinas si no quieres terminar con la musica a menor nivel



Yo en una ocasion estube probando en un amplificador poner una de las 2  bocinas con la polaridad invertidad, con objeto de que eliminara el sonido de la primera, aunque no me dio ningun resultado.


----------



## santiago (Ene 22, 2009)

invertir la polaridad del parlante, no va a aser nada, lo que tendira que hacerse es reproducir la frecuencia alreves, como un espejo, con operacionales, podria hacerse algo interesante


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> invertir la polaridad del parlante, no va a aser nada, lo que tendira que hacerse es reproducir la frecuencia alreves, como un espejo, con operacionales, podria hacerse algo interesante


Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): _*"Depende"*_

¿ Espejar la señal no es lo mismo que invertir la fase o invertir la polaridad del parlante ?

Si tienes 2 parlante iguales, apuntando en la misma dirección, alimentados con la misma señal (Fija) pero uno con la fase invertida respecto al otro las presiones sonoras de ambos tratan de cancelarse entre si.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 22, 2009)

la tecnica espejo implica tener mas amplificadores y bocinas caras en sentido inverso o con la señal desfasada 180° afuera del antro?

O se hace de otra manera, sin amplificadores y sin bocinas.

dije Implica no asi debe de ser.

Saludos

Tacatomon.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): _*"Depende"*_
> 
> ¿ Espejar la señal no es lo mismo que invertir la fase o invertir la polaridad del parlante ?
> 
> Si tienes 2 parlante iguales, apuntando en la misma dirección, alimentados con la misma señal (Fija) pero uno con la fase invertida respecto al otro las presiones sonoras de ambos tratan de cancelarse entre si.



Esto no hay que pensarlo "electricamente", sino desde el punto de vista de las ondas esféricas del sonido. Y no...no se cancelan así, por que eso solo es válido para un pequeño conjunto de puntos en el espacio.

Insisto...piensen en las ondas esféricas de sonido en el espacio libre.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...Esto no hay que pensarlo "electricamente", sino desde el punto de vista de las ondas esféricas del sonido. Y no...no se cancelan así, por que eso solo es válido para un pequeño conjunto de puntos en el espacio.
> 
> Insisto...piensen en las ondas esféricas de sonido en el espacio libre.


O imaginarlo como si fuera en dos dimensiones: Un pileton donde un elemento genera olas y queremos ponerle cerca otro elemento que las cancele. Salvo para bajas frecuencias (longitudes de onda grandes) no es facil atenuarlas.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2009)

Cuando hablamos de un cancelador de ruido eso es lo que cancela "RUIDO" osea un sonido constante y repetitivo, la musica como la voz son sonidos complejos que abarcan casi todo el ancho de banda del espectro auditivo, asi que electronico nada, vamos a lo basico


material acustico por todos lados...

buscar en tu municipio cuales son los valores de ruido admitido fuera del establecimiento y con eso empezar


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> [.......Si tienes 2 parlante iguales, apuntando en la misma dirección, alimentados con la misma señal (Fija) pero uno con la fase invertida respecto al otro las presiones sonoras de ambos *tratan* de cancelarse entre si.


*Tratan* quiere decir : Intentan (sin lograrlo en forma perfecta)
Pero un buen oído puede detectar zonas (dentro del espacio de sonorización) de cancelaciones.

Edito:
También aparecen cancelaciones estando los reproductores en fase, pero son mucho menos notables

No se puede lograr una cancelación perfecta porque no se puede poner físicamente 2 parlantes en el mismo lugar, en consecuencia de acuerdo a la orientación espacial adoptada la suma de presiones sonoras sera distinta debido a las distintas distancias al emisor.

Se pueden lograr interesantes efectos poniendo los 2 reproductores enfrentados y tomando la SPL justo en el medio.


----------



## Dano (Ene 23, 2009)

Los vecinos de seguro se quejan por las frecuencias graves que siempre se escapan, lo mejor es hacer una trampa de graves el problema es que son muy caras, ademas de inflamables por los productos que se usan.

Eliminar el sonido del exterior del local con altavoces en contrafase no tiene resultado, empeora las cosas..., pruebenlo.
Una discoteca no es un laboratorio donde las variables estan controladas, el sonido se escapará por muchos lados y no en todas las paredes será igual, a menos que rodees todo el local con altavoces   

Como conclusión te puedo decir que es jodido intentar disminuir el sonido en el exterior de una discoteca, a menos que bajes el volumen   

Saludos


----------



## acussep (Feb 3, 2009)

Lo ideal seria que consigas a un especialista. Se pueden usar trampas para bajos y resonadores de hemholtz para las frecuencias medias bajas y bajas que son las mas problematicas. No es solo asunto de andar pegando material absorbente por todos lados,  hay muchos factores a tener en cuenta. En principio, lo primero que haría es aislar el recinto, en este caso el aire es el medio por donde se propaga el sonido; si el recinto no es hermetico, entonces bueno....se escucha afuera. Las puertas y las ventanas son los puntos criticos a analizar. Pero cuidado con la aislacion, si no tenes ventilacion adecuada, vas a ahogar a todos adentro.

En cuanto al sistema de cancelacion acústica, es viable, pero supongo que bastaaante complejo hacerlo en esas condiciones. Hagan un pequeño experimento, pongan 2 parlantes enfrentados e inviertan los cables en uno, la cancelacion es bastante notoria (obviamente en modo Mono, en Stereo solo se cancelara lo que es comun en los dos canales). Esto se utiliza mucho en sistemas de line array y cajas sub-low para mejorar la direccionalidad del sistema, "para que el sonido salga más para adelante" diría un amigo.


----------



## xaxxop (Feb 3, 2009)

abundante caja de huevo y pintura ignifuga!


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 3, 2009)

hola, aqui veo varias cosas, algunas como empresario asqueroso (je) y otras como extecnico:

1-- generar esas ondas en contrafase significa detectarlas primero y luego generar las de cancelacion lo cual implica un retardo.
PERO COMO es un local de musica se supone que los ruidos son PREDECIBLES o sea que el señor que pone la musica sabe lo que pone ENTONCES puede grabar a cada tema su contrafase.
por ejemplo:
en el disco de el topo gigio "todos somos amigos" tendra tambien otro disco pero en contrafase que lo pasara a la vez, aqui no hace falta deteccion ni generacion, solo sincronismo.

si mañana cambia y pone un tema de los cumbieros borrachos "la negra esta de fiesta" tendra ya pregrabado otro disco de pasta con el mismo tema pero en contrafase.

asi que , podra tener toda una biblioteca de discos, magazines y CDs de todos sus tema normales y su version de contrafase.

solo pasa cada uno por el canal que corresponde:
canal 1 :dentro del salon
canal 2  (de cancelacion) : fuera.

2 -- se vuelve muy interesante comercialmente subir el volumen y cuando los vencions vendan a precios bajos ir comprando las propiedades como inversion (en este caso se recomienda poner ambos canales con la misma musica como publicidad).
el dia que los echen del barrio o prendan fuego el salon bailable la turba ya demente por no poder dormir, bueno, un mes despues revenden las propiedades que han podido comprar.
ya a precios mas altos puesto que el local bailable no esta mas.

te mando un saludo.

PD: donde es el lugar ? que justo ando con unos pesos y no se en que invertirlos.


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 3, 2009)

xaxxop dijo:
			
		

> abundante caja de huevo y pintura ignifuga!



que tema este , y hablando muy seriamente.

cuantas cosas que me aseguraban los fabricantes que eran ignifugas terminaban ardiendo y despidiendo un humo negro que se suponia que no lo generaba.
yo y mi encendedor hemos descubierto que una cosa es lo que dice el folleto y otra muy distinta la realidad.

Tambien es de destacar que muchos productos que "en frio" no propagan la llama se comportan en forma muy distinta cuando estan calientes.
con esto me refiero a que basta un producto inflamable que caliente previamente al resto de los productos "ignifugos" y se desate una reaccion en cadena de esas que siempre dicen que no pueden ocurrrir y siempre ocurren.

hay que prestar atensión si estan en un area de responsabilidad.

saludos


----------



## acussep (Feb 3, 2009)

No es necesario todo eso, con un microfono alcanza para tomar los sonidos y ponerlos en contrafase, asi funcionan los auriculares que cancelan el ruido, no es que "adivinan" cual es el ruido ambiente, simplemente reproducen lo que esta del otro lado del microfono en contrafase por el auricular. Obviamente en este caso con un solo microfono y un solo parlante no alcanza, pero la idea es esa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2009)

acussep dijo:
			
		

> No es necesario todo eso, con un microfono alcanza para tomar los sonidos y ponerlos en contrafase, asi funcionan los auriculares que cancelan el ruido, no es que "adivinan" cual es el ruido ambiente, simplemente reproducen lo que esta del otro lado del microfono en contrafase por el auricular. Obviamente en este caso con un solo microfono y un solo parlante no alcanza, pero la idea es esa.



Ahá...y vos opinás que lo que sucede en el ambiente bastante controlado que tienen los auriculares *es lo mismo que ocurre en el ambiente de una discoteca*, donde hay cientos de personas bailando y caminando e interfiriendo con el desplazamiento de las ondas de sonido en el espacio, donde las paredes no están acusticamente amortiguadas (como lo estan los auriculares) y donde la propagación en espacio libre está afectada por una parva de variables que están por fuera del diseño del edificio en primer lugar y del alcance de la mayoría de los diseños de quienes se dedican a sonorizar esos establecimiento en segundo....

Si pensas eso, estás en un muy serio error.

Saludos!


----------



## acussep (Feb 3, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> acussep dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dije eso, solo mencioné el principio de funcionamiento del sistema de los auriculares, en vista de que alguien la limó un poco y dijo que hay que tener toda una coleccion de cds en "contrafase" que es una locura innecesaria...
El caso de la discoteca seria como el sistema de auriculares pero al reves, lo que esta adentro no queremos que salga, no digo que no haya que hacer un análisis estructural y acústico de dónde colocar el sistema.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2009)

acussep dijo:
			
		

> No dije eso, solo mencioné el principio de funcionamiento del sistema de los auriculares, en vista de que alguien la limó un poco y dijo que hay que tener toda una coleccion de cds en "contrafase" que es una locura innecesaria...
> El caso de la discoteca seria como el sistema de auriculares pero al reves, lo que esta adentro no queremos que salga, no digo que no haya que hacer un análisis estructural y acústico de dónde colocar el sistema.



Leete este trabajo sobre control activo del ruido. 
http://oa.upm.es/1184/01/ANTONIO_MINGUEZ_OLIVARES.pdf

Aunque a muchos les podra resultar denso e incomprensible, creo que al menos va a quedar claro que la atenuacion del problema es algo mas que distribuir astutamente microfonos y parlantes.


----------



## santicoll (Mar 21, 2011)

conseguite un controlador digital como el beringer DCX2496 o alguno de esa familia que tiene 3 entradas y 6 salidas, dentro de las funciones esta la de ajuste de angulo e inversion de fase... 
arreglalo a tu gusto... no es necesario invertir cables y el equipo t hce todo...
suerte


----------



## edyrron (Ene 28, 2014)

1-- generar esas ondas en contrafase significa detectarlas primero y luego generar las de cancelacion lo cual implica un retardo.
PERO COMO es un local de musica se supone que los ruidos son PREDECIBLES o sea que el señor que pone la musica sabe lo que pone ENTONCES puede grabar a cada tema su contrafase.
por ejemplo:
en el disco de el topo gigio "todos somos amigos" tendra tambien otro disco pero en contrafase que lo pasara a la vez, aqui no hace falta deteccion ni generacion, solo sincronismo.

si mañana cambia y pone un tema de los cumbieros borrachos "la negra esta de fiesta" tendra ya pregrabado otro disco de pasta con el mismo tema pero en contrafase.

asi que , podra tener toda una biblioteca de discos, magazines y CDs de todos sus tema normales y su version de contrafase.

solo pasa cada uno por el canal que corresponde:
canal 1 :dentro del salon
canal 2  (de cancelacion) : fuera.



hice la prueba como indica con una canción (Damage Inc-Metallica).
Primero convertí la pista en monoaural,  por el canal derecho sonaba la pista como es normalmente, y por el canal izquierdo la pista invertida, el resultado se disminuyo mucho lo que es guitarra y otros instrumentos de altas frecuencias, la vos del cantante cambio un poco el tono, y las frecuencias bajas como: batería, bajo, etc, me dio la impresión que aumentaron el volumen.
aparte me dio un pequeño dolor de oído jaja
si desconecto cualquiera de los dos canales L o R, la canción suena normalmente.


----------

